# Duck Egg Horror - How did people deal with it?



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

*Warning! Pictures below may be gross!​*
I wanted to try an alternative to chicken eggs. Ended up buying some duck eggs from a farmer. After work I decided to bake a cake using them. Cracked one open... very tiny but noticeable embryo inside. 

After hours in the fridge I'm sure their all dead. Just wondering, after SHTF for people who don't own chickens, they'd probably hunt geese, ducks, other people's chickens....finding embryos in their eggs may become more common.

Did people 'back in the day' have a way of getting around the embryo or even cooking despite it being there? :ignore: Sounds gross but when faced with starvation...:nuts:

I threw mine away, I just couldn't.  :surrender:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

easy.you get a lamp and a metal funnel that fits over the top and balance the egg on it for a minute,it should light up any embryos.at least that's the way chicken eggs used to be checked.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Just so you know, those duck eggs were old! They had been left under the duck for well over a week and she was brooding trying to hatch them. I would find another source for FRESH eggs! You would find the exact same thing in a chicken egg that had been left under the hen for a week to 10 days.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Balut.
I never got drunk enough to eat one. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_%28egg%29


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree with goatlady. Someone was being lazy and didn't gather all the eggs(perhaps the farmer's kids?) Then decided to get them all for some reason. I would probably call the duck farmer and let them know what happened. They are honest they may offer to replace the eggs, I know I would if anyone complained about mine. And they may not be aware that the kids are doing a sloppy job with their chores.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I've just spooned that out and scrambled them.. but then again I've eaten things crawling along minding it's own business.. I remember a class where they said the green scum on dead water can be boiled with the water and it has loads of protein .. beats me.. never tried it... can't be far wrong tho.. crap lives in it.. if it lives it's protein... *


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My grandmother worked in an Egg House when I was a kid, she Candled Eggs. 

They regularly found embryos in them and they would put them aside and sell them to a bakery that sold goods statewide in Texas(Ms. Bairds). After she started working there, she would never buy any commercially baked goods ever again, gee wonder why?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I am with Hozay on this one (Hi, Hozay!) occasionally the lady farmer we bought our eggs from as a child would miss one when candling; we would just fish them out, scramble them remaining eggs up and nobody even knew except the cook. No taste to them.


----------



## Ncognito (Oct 27, 2011)

We had ducks for a spell in I was younger. Ocasionally we would find an egg with an embryo in it. We just threw them out. There would be more eggs the next day.


----------

